# Filmstreifen



## Bollywood_Queen (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe einen Filmstreifen, nur der ist ganz normal gerade, will ihn aber nun geschwungen machen. Wie mache ich es am besten? Welche Werkzeuge muss ich verwenden?
Ich danke Euch.
Grüsse


----------



## Leola13 (10. Mai 2007)

Hai,

als Tutorial gibt es das hier bei photoshoptutorials und als kostenlose Aktion bei panosfx

Ciao Stefan


----------

